# Best Mod for Maglite 2-3D's



## vcw (Apr 14, 2007)

Does anyone here know what's the best mod for the 2 or 3D cell Maglites?
What's the best mod for price, brightness(1k-2k Lumens), and runtime(atleast 1 hr).
What's better for modding, a 2D or a 3D Maglite?

How much did the HID 2D Maglite Mod cost for you, Nereus?
And where did you get the parts for the mod?
Oh!, I saw you have made a 12AA battery pack, what materials did you use?

Thanks!

vw

BTW: Random question, what has a better runtime, a HID or a incandescent Light bulb? (Assuming they both have the same power)


----------



## Norm (Apr 14, 2007)

vcw said:


> Does anyone here know what's the best mod for the 2 or 3D cell Maglites?


Easiest mag 3 D/C mod, heat sink from various forum members, P4 LED direct drive, 3 Alkaline batteries, standard reflector with cam removed.
Norm


----------



## vcw (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm currently done modding the Maglite 3D to a 12V/50W halogen bulb, with a metal reflector and glass lens.

The 12V bulb works with 3 D cells, but it's very dim.
How bright (in Lumens or CP) will this flashlight be if I used an 12-14V battery pack?

What other stock parts do I have to switch?

And what materials should I use to make an battery pack out of household materials, bottles, cans, etc...

Thanks

vw


----------



## aerosimon (Apr 17, 2007)

What sort of bulb are you using?

Does it actually light on 3Ds?


----------



## customh (Apr 17, 2007)

You can direct drive an SSC P4 in a 3D?


----------



## jasonsmaglites (Apr 17, 2007)

an ssc p4 won't give you 1k-2k lumens as you requested in the previous page. the mag85 is a little complicated but i did a rop low with just a battery adapter (megafive 6aa-2d), aluminum reflector and real glass lens. 

it's 500 bulb lumens with a 45 min runtime. i know that doesn't quite meet your specs but it's simple and you can build it yourself. 

most single p4 led mods don't even reach 200 bulb lumens. 

you can look at what electrolumens does if you have $300 to spend and two months to wait. they're worth it as they are one of a kind in build design and output!


----------



## vcw (Apr 17, 2007)

ssc? p4? Sorry, I'm new into the Flashlight world.

Here are some pictures of what I'm done so far:

How do I post pictures?



aerosimon said:


> What sort of bulb are you using?
> 
> Does it actually light on 3Ds?


 
Ya it works, but it's really dim, cause it's only taking in ~3.75volts.

Is it okay to put in 14.4V to the bulb?


----------



## GeorgePaul (Apr 17, 2007)

vcw said:


> ssc?


SSC = *S*eoul *S*emi*c*onductor. See http://seoulsemiconductor.com/_homepage/home_eng/asp/main.asp.

See this thread for information about posting pictures.


----------



## vcw (Apr 21, 2007)

Here's what i've done so far...


I took out the useless things








What I did for the other side...






A closer Look






What I switched the thing to:






The bulb I used.







The front:








How it fits EXACTLY!








Bulb pulled out of socket:


----------



## FILIPPO (Apr 21, 2007)

what is the beam divergence?
what type of batteries are you using?


----------



## Nereus (Apr 21, 2007)

Vcw, I answered your questions with a PM.

-N


----------



## vcw (Apr 21, 2007)

FILIPPO said:


> what is the beam divergence?
> what type of batteries are you using?


 
I ordered a battery pack, but it didn't come yet.
I'll post pictures when it arrives.


----------



## FILIPPO (Apr 22, 2007)

vcw said:


> I ordered a battery pack, but it didn't come yet.
> I'll post pictures when it arrives.


 
good guy!:laughing:


----------



## Robatman (Apr 23, 2007)

did you have to heatsink it?


----------



## GSMGuy (Jan 26, 2010)

That 50w Dichroic is gonna get HOT!

Mike


----------



## Conte (Jan 27, 2010)

Lol, This thread is from 2007, He's probably figured that out by now. 

You should mind the post dates. Some of these horses are long dead. 

:welcome:


----------



## 420light (Jan 27, 2010)

2007........


----------

